# ATI Tool temp monitoring and fan control unavailable



## pzych0 (Oct 20, 2007)

Hello,
I was wondering if I am the only one who experienced that the temperature monitoring and fan control is no longer available when upgrading to ATI Catalyst 7.10 drivers.
Is it something to be fixed, or can it be fixed in other ways.
Thanks.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 20, 2007)

pzych0 said:


> Hello,
> I was wondering if I am the only one who experienced that the temperature monitoring and fan control is no longer available when upgrading to ATI Catalyst 7.10 drivers.
> Is it something to be fixed, or can it be fixed in other ways.
> Thanks.



Well I am not sure why that happend, because when I upgraded to 7.10 ATI Tool .27 b2 worked just like it was working on 7.9. Did you uninstall 7.9 before upgrading to 7.10? Also fill out your system specs, so we can see what kind of GPU you have.


----------



## niko084 (Oct 20, 2007)

This could be an issue with some cards... As my 2600xt MSI GDDR4 will not show anything either..


----------



## pzych0 (Oct 20, 2007)

As far as I know I went from 7.9 to 7.10, it's an ATi X1950 Pro
I had both fan and temp before with 7.9 and ati tool .27 b2.
I think I'll have a go trying 7.9 too see if that really is the problem.
I have had reinstalled windows, and the net 2.0 wasn't installed when I installed 7.10.
And it caused a few problems after I got net 2.0 installed, a corruption with MOM file or something, so I had to completely remove ati drivers, and I did that with Driver Cleaner.
I removed all ATI related with it. Is it possible that could have caused it to do this?

EDIT
I tried 7.9, it's the same ..


----------



## pzych0 (Oct 21, 2007)

I guess it had something to do with Driver Cleaners ability to remove vital things.
I re-reinstalled windows and made sure I installed NET Framework 2.0 before ATi drivers.
Now it is the same way as before.
But thanks for the help anyways.


----------



## pzych0 (Oct 21, 2007)

Ok I'm confused now, somehow I think Driver cleaner no matter what you clean with it, somehow removes the fan control and temp monitoring anyhow.
This time I used it to remove some Creative related, and it now it's gone again.
 ?!
Is there somehow a way to get it back?
I have tried re-installing drivers, didn't work.


----------



## bugmenot (Mar 16, 2008)

Same shit here on both versions (last stable and 0.27c), the graphic card is a 8800GS.


----------

